# Tons of Tips for Ranking in 5 Other Google Engines



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

It's not all about traffic. It's about conversions. But it's hard to get conversions if you don't have the traffic, and while Google is one of the best potential sources for traffic, Google has other search engines besides web search that people use all the time, and it will not hurt to rank in them too. 

Conversions are the goal. Visibility is the strategy. Unfortunately, like most strategies, they take effort and paying attention to detail. The web may be taking a huge turn toward social, but search isn't going anywhere. You need to be found where people are looking. 

To read the rest of the article, go here:

http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2009/04/01/tons-of-tips-for-ranking-in-5-other-google-engines


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks PWG:thumbsup:
I just started using Google Analytics and it makes it very clear where your hits are coming from, how long they view page, how many pages, which keywords,etc.
Targeted marketing still applies!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> It's not all about traffic. It's about conversions. But it's hard to get conversions if you don't have the traffic, and while Google is one of the best potential sources for traffic, Google has other search engines besides web search that people use all the time, and it will not hurt to rank in them too.
> 
> Conversions are the goal. Visibility is the strategy. Unfortunately, like most strategies, they take effort and paying attention to detail. The web may be taking a huge turn toward social, but search isn't going anywhere. You need to be found where people are looking.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I went there and *I understood NONE of that. *


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

:laughing:Crazy isn't it! 
As fast as you think you understand one thing it changes!
:wallbash:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> *I understood NONE of that. *


I'm surprised. I thought you would be just nerdy enough to really dig that. :nerd:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm surprised. I thought you would be just nerdy enough to really dig that. :nerd:


I'll have another Beam, and maybe then it will all be clear :thumbup:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

That's a good link. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tre painting (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm doing a job for a client who is an expert in SEO he runs www.uaqa.com
I have been picking his brain all weekend. I'm going back tuesday and he's going to optimize my website for me for free and he has already given me lots of useful information. I got paid $3,000.00 to sit on the deck of this lakeside property and talk to this guy about SEO. All of his methods result in high organic ranking.

1. Change at least one word on each page of your site once a week and save it.
This keeps you *fresh* when google crawls.
2. Add 1,000 words to your site each month. Include keywords that are worked into sentences. Content is what makes you valuable. WWords, Words and more words.
3. Make a list of *all* keywords and keyphrases that potential customers will most likely use to find you. (Two word phrases work very well.) Then work those keywords into an essay about your company to put on your home page. This will make your site very valuable to search engines.
4. Put your keywords in the<title></title> tag of your html. *Not your company name*.
These are just a few off the top of my head. I'll definitely be back with more info later this week.


----------



## BrushMan (Apr 5, 2009)

Valuble iformation,
Keep picking this guys head.(the 3 grand was nice too).


----------

